# [SOLVED] The witcher wont run :(



## chaosknightEX (Aug 10, 2008)

My Witcher game won't Run, Start, or Open. The only thing that will open
is the register. When i click on launch game or try to start it from the Excutable its self it doesn't do anything. It acts like its about to load by showing the thinking mouse icon. then after 5 secs nothing. Do you have any idea why this could be, im stumped. i have tried everything i can. if you have any ideas or simular problems it would be nice to get anyones Thoughts, Comments, or Suggestions on this. Thank you all

I've also tried the hotfix for graphics ,
Update for Windows Vista (KB940105) 

Install this update to resolve potential Graphics Virtual Address problems that may occur when running Windows Vista.

But it says the patch doesnt apply to my system.

<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Asus Benicia

> Chipset : Intel G31/G33/G35

> Processor : Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2400 MHz

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 8400 GS

> Hard Disk : Hitachi (320 GB)

> Hard Disk : Seagate (80 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : ATAPI DVD A DH16A3L

> DVD-Rom Drive : RK2831O PKT387H SCSI CdRom Device

> Monitor Type : Hewlett Packard HP w2207 - 22 inches

> Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC

> Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium Home Edition 6.00.6001 Service Pack 1

> DirectX : Version 10.00

> Windows Performance Index : 3.5


----------



## dogtag (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

I have the same issue and all my effort to get it running didnt help at all


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

chaosknightEX in your case id say video card.dogtag you need to list system specs.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

for gaming you'll want a card for either nividia or ATI it should be like this

Nvidia
7000 series = 7600 or higher
8000 series = 8600 or higher
9000 series = 9600 or higher
GTX series = beastly cards

ATI
2000 series = 2600 or higher
3000 series = 3600 or higher
4000 series = 4600 or higher

big thing is to rember the hundreds

if its like a 9800 its usually a pretty nice card
a 9600 is a ver decent card and can play Assasin's Creed or Crysis no problem


----------



## dogtag (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

My specs: 
* intel core 2 @ 1.83 
*2Gb of Ram
* Ati radeon x1400 (i know its pretty bad but i got fallout 3 running - quite laggy but it works and opens unlike witcher; no error message nothing just does not start)
* vista sp1 32bit


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

when i first got the witcher it was a bit laggy for me.at the time i was running a 9600gt.so it may be the video card cant even load it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

the witcher is really a demanding card. the problem is that the 8400 GS has a 64 bit interface.
I have a low-mid card the 9400 GT, I can run the witcher, all high settings with low shadows on a low res (800 x 600) and I get 34 to 40 fps.
maybe you should consider buying a new card. It's too bad you have a great CPU with good amount of RAM and not a good card. Your PC could be a great gaming machine.
Can you please post your PSU Brand, wattage, and the amps under the 12v, if you want to get a new graphics card.
Cheers


----------



## dogtag (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

i thought that at least the menu would open or an error message pop up (saying that i dont fullfil the minimum requirements). I have also checked the website www.canyourunit.com (might not be the most trustworthy but so far it checked the minimum requirements correctly)
cheers


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

well you can't really lose upgrading your video card since all of your other games will run better too


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

a good gaming experience will require at least a midrange video card.speaking of minimal requirements you should read this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-post-the-real-minimum-system-req-334818.html


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

Hey what about that huge frigging upgrade they have out there online. It's like almost a full gig of stuff that takes like 45 minutes or something like that (well I got it in 20 but that's me). Perhaps that'll work. I am currently playing the Witcher Enhance Version and it runs great. I did have some glitches when I upped the settings such as flickers with the rain in the game and whenever I went into a building if I paused infront of the door it would get a little flicker on the wood. I usually use the reccomended settings and all went well. My system usually adjusts the settings to match the gameplay anyway.

Good Luck 

Jones


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

the real minimum specs
use this site
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10204/


----------



## dogtag (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: The witcher wont run *

I got it running now - thx for help. I cant upgrade my system because I have a dell laptop, is not worth it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what did you do to get it running?

if you can't remeber the exact just post al of the things you did


----------



## dogtag (Jan 15, 2009)

i have reinstalled the game (it was probably the fourth time) and it just worked. I am not quite sure what could have caused the problem. UAC is off since I got it and antivirus was on the fourth time therefore no clue - but it works fine


----------

